# Community > Resource Library >  nz hunter hydration recipe

## bazz61

hi ,  maybe someone could put the info up for the above , one part was crean o tartar /salt but iv'e lost the exact ingredients , cheers Barry South Aust

----------


## cambo

100g sea salt
8 g epsom salts (2 good teaspoons)
2g cream of tartar (1/2 teaspoon)
Add 1g of mixture to 1L water. Shake until dissolved

Can add Raro (or similar drink powder) to flavour

----------

